# How to protect board on roof rack?



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Buy a cargo box


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

gummy stone after the fact, or use a roof box, instead of the rack


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wax the board...covering the edges well without scraping for the ride home


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

In all seriousiness, buy a box. The same thing happend to me with my boards on the roof rack. The edges were all rusted by the time i got home. It was raining for the entire drive home. 

I bought a box and haven't been happier. No rust on edges and I can store my dirty wet boots in there as well.


----------



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would have bought a box but its not my car. Maybe I'll invent some type of edge protector


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Wes_Dark said:


> I would have bought a box but its not my car. Maybe I'll invent some type of edge protector


Put wax on the edges before you drive and then scrap it off when u get to your destination.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Get a cheap snowboard bag that doesn't have padding, so you can put the board in the mount. That will protect you from most of the salt. Then you can cover your edges and inserts with something simple like painters tape, or even plastic wrap.

Don't use too strong of a tape unless you want to re-wax and remove adhesive from your top sheet.

If you are willing to re-wax, you can use petroleum jelly to cover your edges. I wax my board, skipping scraping, then I put petroleum jelly on my edges when I store the board and skis in the spring. This requires a hot wax and complete re-wax though. However, the edges are pristine when I take them out of storage.

The main thing to do is to keep your edges free from water and salt.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

A quick solution would be to buy a board bag and put the board in the bag on the rack. Just make sure that the board bag is 5+ cm bigger than the board so that the rack can close and you don't have to fight the tautness of a tight bag. I don't know if that makes sense... If it doesn't them just buy a cargo box. I a bag on wet roads or long trips.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Board bags will get shredded sitting in a roof rack. Roof racks are pretty hard on gear. Only two solutions if you really want to protect your gear. Cargo box or keep it inside the vehicle. Bags wont last a season normally in roof racks and even leaving wax on your board will only partially protect it. On super wet days or when there's tons of salt/gravel it chews boards apart. Invest in a truck or SUV that fits your gear or get a cargo box or just accept your gear is gonna get beat up during travel.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Back in the 80s we used to have this stuff that looked kinda like the the dotters that the old ladies playing bingo use only it coated the edges with a sort of 'glue', looked almost like a lacquer. Dried in seconds and you were good to go. By the end of the first run it would be gone. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Rezzing this thread. Making a trip from Columbus, OH to Snowshoe, WV (approx 4 hours drive). Is salt really going to be that big of a problem on a 4 hour drive? Especially if we're going straight from the house to the slopes?

Thanks


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Who was that guy who posted about his 'slock' or 'snock' or something. Wasn't it like a sock for the tip of the snowboard?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

basser said:


> Who was that guy who posted about his 'slock' or 'snock' or something. Wasn't it like a sock for the tip of the snowboard?


still a half-Baked idea imho wut abt yer tail?

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/259037-snocks-good-idea.html


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> still a half-Baked idea imho wut abt yer tail?
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/259037-snocks-good-idea.html


Yup, it appears your rails would still get F.ed even if you put one on both ends... Actually tracked down the dude's website if anyone is interested in scoping it out. I wouldn't buy one, but to each their own.

https://www.thesnowboardsock.com/snowboard-snocks


:shrug::chin:


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Buy a cargo box


Very wise words.:wink:


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> still a half-Baked idea imho wut abt yer tail?
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/259037-snocks-good-idea.html


They use these socks in Japan to protect the perspex when you go on the older Gondola's as the outside racks are too narrow to take a snowboard and you carry your board inside the cabin.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Would love a cargo box, but I live in an apartment with no garage. I was thinking just a plastic bag, but then I'd have to deal with really annoying flapping noises. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Would love a cargo box, but I live in an apartment with no garage. I was thinking just a plastic bag, but then I'd have to deal with really annoying flapping noises. Perhaps in the future.


I'm confused. What does an apartment with no garage do to keep you from getting a cargo box? Are you worried about someone stealing it?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Trash bag with tape to keep it from flapping to oblivion. Bag it first, tape it tightish, then clamp it into to rack. That being said, I have a cargo box


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I'm confused. What does an apartment with no garage do to keep you from getting a cargo box? Are you worried about someone stealing it?


In Australia you can hire them.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

So what about a spray on protectant? I'm thinking about using Fluid Film - a lanolin based anti-corrosive we use as undercoating on cars and trucks. It claims to be solvent free, safe for most paints and plastics, blah blah.

Thoughts?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Crusty said:


> So what about a spray on protectant? I'm thinking about using Fluid Film - a lanolin based anti-corrosive we use as undercoating on cars and trucks. It claims to be solvent free, safe for most paints and plastics, blah blah.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have no idea if this is still actually available, this is the only place I could actually find it. But back in the 80s we used it or something similar. It's basically a magic marker with a broad felt tip similar to the bingo dot pens. The closest thing I can compare it to is clear nail polish. Dries in a few minutes and is gone by the end of the first run. Honestly it worked really well for a 4 hour drive back when salt was thrown around like candy on the roads.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brayz/item/toko-edge-protect/


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

What about using the factory zip bags? You could probably score a few of them from a local shop.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to use a very basic and thin waterproof board bag. Allowed for the roof racks to close even with my wife's matching bag stacked base to base with mine. And it stayed dry.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Got tired of those pesky......rusty edges...........so now.......I leave my entire quiver.......in my climate controlled garage...........when I want to ride.........I rent/demo something @ da hill.............problem solved..........


----------



## Steezy Dan (Nov 28, 2018)

Saran wrap?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Tons of sbx racers use these sleeves. They work well. You can leave the bindings on....

https://www.donek.com/product/donek-board-sleeve/


----------

